# cross country für meine Frau gesucht.....



## kingkolli (6. Juli 2015)

Hallo!
meine Frau und ich selber wollen uns 2 MTBs zulegen. Ich weiss schon, was es bei mir werden wird, aber bei meiner Frau sind wir noch unschlüssig.
Sie ist 175cm gross, 60kg leicht und sucht ein leichtes Cross Country Rad. Da sie lieber bergauf auf bergab fähr, tendiere ich zu einem Hardtail, denn bergab ist doch recht ängstlich und fährt sehr langsam. Oder wäre gerade dann ein Fully sinnvoller, weil sie sich dann evtl. sicherer fühlt? Wir sind am WE ein paar Roses probegesessen und sie fand das Fahrgefühl auf einem Fully sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.... Ihre Fitness ist sehr gut und sie ist gern die erste auf dem Gipfel  und ich denke das ist auch der GRund warum sie eher zu einem HT tendiert. Sie hat wohl Angst, dass der Hinterbau beim Fully sie den Sieg kosten wird 
Wie auch immer, ich hab mir jetzt schon mal Trek (ihr RR ist ein TRek), Giant, Liv, Scott, Cannondale, Radon, Commencal, Specialized, Ghost, Canyon und eben Rose angeschaut. Bei unserem Budget von 1000-1500€ gibts bei allen etwas, aber oft gibt es grosse Auswahl im Billigsegment um 500€ oder man ist gleich wieder über 2000€. Hab ich einen empfehlenswerten Hersteller übersehen? Machen die Frauen Geometrien Sinn? Ich find die schauen irgendwie immer aus, wie gegen die Wand gefahren. Aber auch bei meiner Frau ist der Oberkörper eher kurz und die Beine lang.....
CFK oder Alus ist egal, leicht soll es sein. Das ist so ziemlich die einzige Vorgabe. Ausser der Farbe natürlich 

Dankeeee!
Alex


----------



## kingkolli (8. Juli 2015)

Keiner ne Idee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (8. Juli 2015)

Also erst mal der Reihe nach...

Hardtail oder Fully: bei dem beschriebenen Einsatzbereich wäre beides denkbar. Fully hätte wie du schon sagst, eventuell den Vorteil, dass es auf Abfahrten mehr Sicherheit vermittelt. Bei modernen Dämpfern ist auch das Bergaufverhalten selten ein Problem, dafür gibt es im Zweifelsfall dann auch ein Lockout-Hebelchen am Dämpfer. Ein Hardtail wäre halt leichter und noch etwas performanter auf Pisten bergauf. Dafür verzeiht es bergab weniger Fehler und gibt weniger Sicherheit.
In Hinblick auf euer geplantes Budget bekommt ihr bei einem Hardtail sicher deutlich mehr fürs Geld. Ein Fully in der Preisklasse ist doch meistens eher etwas schwerer und nicht ganz so gut ausgestattet. Also hier ein deutlicher Punkt fürs Hardtail.
Eine Kompromisslösung wäre ein Allmountain-Hardtail. Das vermittelt durch die eher bergab-orientierte Geometrie trotz fehlender Hinterradfederung viel Sicherheit in der Abfahrt, geht aber trotzdem gut bergauf. Preislich bei besserer Ausstattung nicht so teuer wie ein Fully, und weniger Gewicht. Evtl mal das 456 Carbon von On-One anschauen, das hat einen schön leichten und sehr stabilen Carbonrahmen, eine fehlerverzeihende Geometrie. Normalerweise gibt's das auch als Komplettrad mit guter Ausstattung, ist aber aktuell gerade nicht auf der Homepage verfügbar, sondern nur der Rahmen http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FROOC456E/on-one-carbon-456-evo-frame. Wurde sogar schon mal in der Bike getestet: http://www.bike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/hardtail/on-one-456-carbon/a8375.html

Frauengeometrien: bei ihrer Größe macht das meiner Meinung nach keinen besonderen Sinn. Es gibt auch genug "Unisex" Rahmen, die eher kurze Oberrohre haben. Meistens sind Frauen-Bikes eher Nepp, mit schlechterer Ausstattung bei höherem Preis und fragwürdigen Farben. Wirklich Sinn macht das nur bei Körpergröße <1,65, wenn man auf sehr kleine Rahmen mit sehr kurzem Oberrohr und Sitzrohr angewiesen ist. Wobei sie bei dem beschriebenen Einsatzbereich wahrscheinlich eh gerne etwas sportlicher sitzt, würde ich vermuten?

Billigsegment bei 500€ ist meiner Meinung nach eher für einen Einstieg tauglich, wenn man sich nicht sicher ist, und wenig Geld ausgeben will, falls der Sport einem doch nicht taugt. Oder falls man sowieso vor hat, nach kurzer Zeit was anderes zu kaufen und für eine Zwischenlösungnicht viel Geld verbrennen will. Auf lange Zeit bei ambitioniertem Einsatz macht das eher weniger Spaß, und man wird recht schnell was neues kaufen oder alle Anbauteile für viel Geld aufrüsten. Euer Budget mit 1000-1500 Euro halte ich für ein Hardtail für sinnvoll, drunter bekommt man schon wieder zu viele schwere und wenig haltbare Billigteile am Rad. Falls es doch in Richtung Fully gehen soll, müsste das Budget evtl sogar aufgestockt werden, um ein langfristig spaßbringendes und nicht zu schweres Rad zu bekommen. 

Wichtig wäre erst mal, so viele Räder wie möglich Probe zu fahren, um ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen, was euch am Rad wichtig ist. Also welche Geometrie und Sitzposition euch taugt, und eben ob es Hardtail oder Fully werden soll.


----------



## kingkolli (8. Juli 2015)

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort! Die Onones schau ich mir jetzt mal an. Aber Probefahrt ist da natürlich nicht drin..... Ich denk sinnvoll wäre vielleicht, mal ein Fully auszuleihen, um zu sehen ob das evtl. Sinn macht...

Dankeeeee!


----------



## mtbberlin (8. Juli 2015)

Wir (ich und meine Freundin) kommen gerade aus einem Abruzzencross wieder und haben als MTB Einsteiger folgende Beobachtungen gemacht:

Fast alle sind mit Fullys unterwegs gewesen und ich schließe mich meinem Vorredner an, dass euer Budget wohl aufgestock werden müsste für dieses Unterfangen (2000€-2500€). Wir fahren von Canyon Nerve AL 29 und Nerve Al 27,5. Beide Räder eignen sich super für Touren und sind auch schnell bergauf.

Gegen die Carbon Hardtails hatten wir bergauf allerdings keine Chance. Die sind so 2-3km/h schneller unterwegs und somit bald hinter der nächsten Serpentine verschwunden, TROTZ Dämpfer Lockout. Die Hardtails bringen die Kraft dann doch noch direkter auf den Boden. ABER: wenn das Gelände schotterig Rauh wurde und es zudem bergab ging mussten die Hardtail-Fahrer (Beide nicht unerfahren) teilweise schieben. Auch eine Tagesetappe im rauhen Geröll von 8 Stunden spricht eher für ein Fully.

Also würde ich sagen: Wenn die Tour lang, und gelegentlich rauh ist, dann doch eher ein Fully. Wenn es kurze 3-4 Stunden CC "Rennen" werden geht das auch sicher auf einem Hardtail.

Ein spürbarer Unterschied ist auch die Bereifung: Ich fahre 29 Zoll und bin damit bei gleicher Leistung ca. 3kmh schneller, weil die Reifen aufgrund vom größeren Durchmesser flacher auf Hindernisse treffen. Das Rad meiner Freundin hat 27.5 Zoll Räder und ist dafür verspielter und wendiger.

Was den Hersteller angeht kann ich nur für unsere Canyons sprechen. Damit sind wir sehr zufrieden. Die Räder sind hübsch, leicht udn gut ausgestattes fürs Geld. Wir waren aber vor Ort um die Probe zu fahren, was bei so einer Investition auch sein sollte. 

Einziger Wehrmutstropfen ist dass es manchmal zu Verzögerungen in der Lieferung kommt, will heissen: Lieferwoche KW XX angegeben, und dann kommt es doch später


----------



## kingkolli (8. Juli 2015)

Danke noch mal. Die Investition in eine Fully ist mir gerade glaub ich zu hoch. Lieber ein gutes HT als ein "schlechtes" Fully....


----------



## mtbberlin (8. Juli 2015)

kingkolli schrieb:


> Danke noch mal. Die Investition in eine Fully ist mir gerade glaub ich zu hoch. Lieber ein gutes HT als ein "schlechtes" Fully....



jup. sehe ich ja im grunde auch so und es scheint ja den fahrgewohnheiten deiner Freundin zu entsprechen.


----------



## mtbbee (8. Juli 2015)

mtbberlin schrieb:


> Was den Hersteller angeht kann ich nur für unsere Canyons sprechen. Damit sind wir sehr zufrieden. Die Räder sind hübsch, leicht udn gut ausgestattes fürs Geld. Wir waren aber vor Ort um die Probe zu fahren, was bei so einer Investition auch sein sollte.



Erster Satz passt auch auf Cube, Radon, Bulls usw. .... Sehr gutes PL Verhältnis - Vergleich wäre Skoda und VW - Wiederverkaufswert jenseits von gut und böse
Probefahrt bei Canyon wirklich wichtig, mir selbst tut schon der Schritt bei dem Anblick "Knick nach oben" weh - wenn ich sehe, wie oft ich in technischen Passagen über dem Oberrohr stehe/absteige.

Derzeit werden schon die ersten 2016er Modelle vorgestellt, daher sind schon bei z.b. Trek gute Reduzierungen zu finden, Beispiel:
http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php/de/Trek-Fuel-EX-8-27-5-2015/c-WG000873/a-A017762 - gibt da sicher auch genügend andere Hersteller
Mit dem Federweg würde ich nicht übertreiben: kenne Ladies die springen sogar mit einem 120/130mm Federweg mehr als ich es je wagen würde (ich fahre je nach Rad 150 26" oder 140mm 27,5")
Bei 175 brauchs keine Frauengeometrie - bis auf die Kurzen ist das Ganze Gehabe eh Quatsch

Tja, das schnelle Bergauf Fahren war auch mal meine Leidenschaft  .... Bergab immer schwach und oft geschoben wenn andere noch locker mit ihren Fullys gefahren sind. Aus Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen: ein Fully bringt Bergauf und Bergab Spaß und viel mehr Sicherheit - Geschwindigkeit ist alles relativ  oder fahrt Ihr Rennen wer kommt als erster am Berg oben an? Wenn ja, kommt bzw. kam mir das bekannt vor.

Würde mir sicher kein Hardtail mehr kaufen - ok, habe ja ein leichtes, aber das sammelt leider nur noch Staub

Bei 175 würde ich in Richtung 27,5 " gehen und das Budget etwas aufstocken


----------



## mtbberlin (8. Juli 2015)

Die Körpergröße wir imho über den Rahmen bestimmt


mtbbee schrieb:


> Bei 175 würde ich in Richtung 27,5 " gehen und das Budget etwas aufstocken



Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Der Rahmen ist doch in der Größe entscheidend nicht die Laufräder. Ich bin 175 und fahre mein 29 zoll lieber weil ich gerne schneller unterwegs bin. Die 27,5 zoll meiner freudin machen auf engen verwinkelten Pfaden mehr Spaß. Beides ist die gleiche rahmengrösse.


----------



## sun909 (9. Juli 2015)

Hi,
bei dem Budget ein HT MIT absenkbarer Sattelstütze (Forca/Reverb; je nach Restbudget) PLUS Fahrtechnikkurs.

Gerade die versenkbare Sattelstütze wird sie bergab deutlich sicherer machen, wenn sie parallel im FT-Kurs die richtige Haltung bergab lernt.

Versender ist nur dann toll, wenn du selber Schrauben kannst und ohne richtige Probefahrt ein Rad einschätzen und einstellen kannst.

Grüsse


----------



## 4mate (9. Juli 2015)

kingkolli schrieb:


> Danke noch mal. Die Investition in eine Fully ist mir gerade glaub ich zu hoch. Lieber ein gutes HT als ein "schlechtes" Fully....


Das Zauberwort und die Lösung heißt "Gebrauchtkauf", 
aus diesem Grund:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbberlin (9. Juli 2015)

4mate schrieb:


> Das Zauberwort und die Lösung heißt "Gebrauchtkauf",
> aus diesem Grund:




Das stimmt schon. Ich hätte aber immer die Sorge dass beim carbon Rahmen was defekt wäre.


----------



## 4mate (9. Juli 2015)

Muss es unbedingt ein Carbonrahmen sein?!
In 100 Jahren käme mir "so etwas" nicht ins Haus!


----------



## mtbberlin (9. Juli 2015)

4mate schrieb:


> Muss es unbedingt ein Carbonrahmen sein?!
> In 100 Jahren käme mir "so etwas" nicht ins Haus!



ich fahre alu, aber der themenöffner zieht carbon in betracht. so oder so hätte ich beim gebrachtrad ein ungutes gefühl. dann lieber neu und im sale die vorjahresbikes.


----------



## scylla (9. Juli 2015)

Immer wieder lustig diese Vorurteile gegen Materialien 
Dabei ist es eigentlich genau andersrum: Alu ist nicht sonderlich dauerhaltbar, bei andauernder Belastung durch Vibrationen und Schläge (Lastwechsel), wird eigentlich jedes Metall, besonders auch Alu "mürbe". Die Festigkeit nimmt also mit der Zeit ab.
Bei Carbon hat man diese Probleme weniger. Wenn dort kein grober Schaden durch einen Aufprall auf eine harte Kante oder ähnliches vorliegt und großflächig Fasern beschädigt sind (was normalerweise zu sehen ist), ist das Material auch nach 5 Jahren fast genauso gut wie am Anfang, da die Carbonfasern extrem dauerfest sind und durch andauernde Lastwechsel allerhöchstens Microrisse im umgebenden Harz entstehen können (was aber nicht zwingend kritisch sein muss und zu einem Bruch führen muss, da die Fasern maßgeblich sind)

Ich würde mir keinen 2 Jahre gebrauchten Alurahmen kaufen, da würde ich lieber einen Carbonrahmen nehmen


----------



## mtbberlin (9. Juli 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Immer wieder lustig diese Vorurteile gegen Materialien
> Dabei ist es eigentlich genau andersrum: Alu ist nicht sonderlich dauerhaltbar, bei andauernder Belastung durch Vibrationen und Schläge (Lastwechsel), wird eigentlich jedes Metall, besonders auch Alu "mürbe". Die Festigkeit nimmt also mit der Zeit ab.
> Bei Carbon hat man diese Probleme weniger. Wenn dort kein grober Schaden durch einen Aufprall auf eine harte Kante oder ähnliches vorliegt und großflächig Fasern beschädigt sind (was normalerweise zu sehen ist), ist das Material auch nach 5 Jahren fast genauso gut wie am Anfang, da die Carbonfasern extrem dauerfest sind und durch andauernde Lastwechsel allerhöchstens Microrisse im umgebenden Harz entstehen können (was aber nicht zwingend kritisch sein muss und zu einem Bruch führen muss, da die Fasern maßgeblich sind)
> 
> Ich würde mir keinen 2 Jahre gebrauchten Alurahmen kaufen, da würde ich lieber einen Carbonrahmen nehmen



ich habe keine vorurteile. Das Problem bei Carbon _kann_ sein dass es schlicht innen beschädigt ist. sprich du siehst beim gebrauchtkauf nicht was mit dem rahmen ist. bei unserer tour war einer dabei dem 2 carbonrahmen gebrochen sind weil er schlicht zu schwer für das rad war. nun kaufst du bei so jemanden ein rad gebraucht mit einer vorbeschädigung die du nicht siehst?

und zu meinen vorurteilen: ich werde wohl auch carbon als nächstes marterial nehmen, aber eben neu  ich finde es eleganter als die alu schweissnähte. und es ist noch etwas effizienter.


----------



## scylla (9. Juli 2015)

Oder die Rahmen waren einfach Mist und schlecht ausgelegt oder schlecht gefertigt (oder beides).
Dass dein Kumpel schlicht zu schwer für seinen Carbonrahmen war und das Teil deswegen gebrochen ist halte ich für eine sehr schlechte Ausrede des Herstellers. Sowas darf nicht passieren, weder bei Carbon noch bei Alu. Carbonfasern reißen nicht einfach "innen" nur weil sich jemand drauf setzt, der 10kg zu viel auf den Rippen hat. In dem Fall ist das Teil einfach von Anfang an falsch konstruiert, und das liegt nicht am Material.
Ich sehe Carbon schon auch kritisch, in der Hinsicht, dass man genau hinschauen muss, und hinterfragen muss, vor allem bei Gebrauchtteilen. Allerdings muss man sich zu einem großen Teil auch einfach auf die Hersteller verlassen, dass die keinen Mist bauen bei der Fertigung und lastgerechten Auslegung der Teile. Carbonteile kaufe ich mir nur von Herstellern, bei denen ich auf die Qualitätssicherung und -kontrolle vertrauen mag.
Allerdings können auch Alurahmen einfach fehlerhaft oder falsch konstruiert sein, das siehst du im Zweifelsfall auch nicht. Spontan fällt mir da z.B. der schlechte Witz mit den Trek Kettenstreben ein, die letztendlich einfach durch eine an der falschen Stelle angeschweißte Zughalterung so geschwächt waren, dass sie reihenweise gebrochen sind.

Wie gesagt, in Hinblick auf "unsichtbare Vorschädigungen" halte ich Alu für genauso kritisch und ab einem gewissen Alter sogar für kritischer als Carbon. Die Abnahme der Materialfestigkeit durch Dauerbelastung siehst du letztendlich auch einfach nicht. Das Material schaut perfekt, rissfrei und dellenfrei aus, und irgendwann bricht's halt doch kommentarlos durch, weil es mit der Zeit ermüdet. Du weißt letztendlich nie genau, wie heftig und wie ausdauernd der Vorbesitzer das Teil rangenommen hat (außer du kennst ihn persönlich).

Ein Risiko hast du immer, selbst beim Neukauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbberlin (9. Juli 2015)

ich glaube bei ihm war es wohl etwas mehr als nur 10kg


----------



## scylla (9. Juli 2015)

mtbberlin schrieb:


> ich glaube bei ihm war es wohl etwas mehr als nur 10kg



Wenn der Hersteller kein Gewichtslimit angibt, dann darf das trotzdem nicht passieren, dann muss das Ding einfach so ausgelegt sein, dass es auch für einen 150kg Menschen hält.
Wenn der Hersteller ein Gewichtslimit angibt, und das willentlich ignoriert/überschritten wird, dann läuft es es eher unter "selber schuld, das hätte man wissen können". Es gibt auch genügend Alu-Teile mit Gewichtslimit. Früher waren mal Scandium (Alu) Leichtbau-Rahmen trendy, die teilweise ein sehr niedrig angesetztes "Maximalgewicht" hatten, weil sie halt einfach sehr dicht an oder über dem Limit konstruiert waren.

so, jetzt hör ich aber auf mit OT


----------



## Kerosin0815 (9. Juli 2015)

Nochmal etwas OT:

Carbon ist bzw _*sollte*_ Aluminium eigentlich in (fast) alle Disziplinen überlegen sein.Gerade bez Dauerhaltbarkeit.

Wenn man dann allerdings einen Lenkertest liest wo hauptsächlich Carbon Lenker den Lastwechszyklus nicht bestehen wird man nachdenklich.
Bei den Carbon Lenkern gab es unglaubliche Streuungen von bis zu 90 %.
Auch bei den sogenannten "Markenherstellern"
Ob man einen guten oder schlechten Lenker des gleichen Herstellers erwischt ist wohl reine Glückssache.Nicht gut.
Nur bei Syntace (teuer) gabs ein gut bzw Empfehlenswert.

Bei den Carbon Rahmen befürchte ich ähnliches.Die Streuung wird auch dort sehr hoch sein.Lotteriespiel.

War eigentlich immer überzeugt von Carbon Parts und Rahmen.


----------



## kingkolli (9. Juli 2015)

Vielen Dank für all die hilfreichen Antworten! Gebrauchtkauf war auch erst die Idee, aber immer wenn es was Interessantes im Bikemarkt gibt, ist es entweder die falsche Rahmengrössen, die Farbe ist die falsche (ja ja, ich weiss) oder das Rad ist schon weg....

Zum Thema Carbon: Ich bin Statiker im Flugzeugbau und seit Jahren ist CFK sowie Alu mein täglich Brot. Beides hat für mich seine Vor- und Nachteile und ich findes beides im MTB Bereich ok. Deshalb will ich auch kein Konzept ausschliessen....


----------

